# KDEConnect: Trying to control my pc from my android, but both of them can't find each other



## anarchy0x (Oct 7, 2022)

Using KDEConnect, trying to control my pc from my android, but both of them can't find each other. Tried to mark KDECOnnect as safe on Firewall settings, but can't find it, I guess coz it's not installed on my pc like the way softwares usually are, installed it via Microsoft Store.
Have only Windows Defender Firewall, no other anti virus installed 
 I'm on LAPTOP-FLMTNFRA, Windows 10 Home


----------



## Desmond (Oct 7, 2022)

I don't know about MS store. I have it running on my work laptop running Windows 10 that I installed directly using setup and it works as expected.

Are both of your devices on the same network?


----------



## anarchy0x (Oct 7, 2022)

Desmond said:


> I don't know about MS store. I have it running on my work laptop running Windows 10 that I installed directly using setup and it works as expected.
> 
> Are both of your devices on the same network?


It's working now, had to disable private firewall, also had to disable & enable Wifi . Would prefer if it was allowed on private firewall, or it not that much of a big deal?
Also, on the KDEconnect, all troubleshooting seems to be aimed at Linux & seems not much is there for Windows 10, strange.

Edit: Eh, bummer, it's working when the private firewall is enabled too, seems like I just had to disable & enable Wifi.


----------



## Desmond (Oct 8, 2022)

I don't recall having to disable and enable wifi. But unpairing and re-pairing used to work for me.


----------



## anarchy0x (Oct 8, 2022)

Desmond said:


> I don't recall having to disable and enable wifi. But unpairing and re-pairing used to work for me.


Silly Question from me, but it wasn't getting paired so how could I unpair & re-pair it (?) ..Just curious


----------



## Desmond (Oct 10, 2022)

Oh, I misunderstood your question. For me it paired quickly so I never really faced that. The only issue I face sometimes is that after some inactivity (phone gone to sleep) the app disconnects, which I suspect is due to battery mode or something. In this case I usually just unpair and re-pair. I thought you were facing this issue too.


----------

